# where to bass fish?



## Bo Keifus

I just recently moved to pensacola from alabama and I dont know anywhere to go catch nice bass  i use to take my kayak to local rivers, ponds, and lakes and knew all the decent spots to go. I've tried launching at jims and fishing all over that area but can never catch anything bigger than 12 inches(except specks and reds). I just fish for sport so its always catch and release(in freshwater). can anyone suggest some new places to try? I'm very unfamiliar with the freshwater areas around pensacola, but I want to find somewhere that I'll have a chance at pulling in some decent sized bass!


----------



## jcoss15

Bear, Hurricane, and Karick lakes in Blackwater forest have pretty good bass fishing especially in a yak. They are kinda NE of Munson/Milton about and 1hr. drive from Pcola. Soft plastics are the way to go for bass. You can also troll big worms like 10-12in. and hook up with a good one every now and then.


----------



## The Pirate Ed

Escambia River

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=30.571277,-87.203979&spn=0.078777,0.129948&t=h&z=13

Blackwater River

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=30.613982,-87.022877&spn=0.078743,0.129948&t=h&z=13

East River

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=30.44379,-86.861172&spn=0.078881,0.129948&t=h&z=13

Yellow River

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=30.552135,-86.974468&spn=0.039396,0.064974&t=h&z=14

Perdidio

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=30.468206,-87.417183&spn=0.03943,0.064974&t=h&z=14

Mobile Delta (Mobile River, Tensaw River, Alabama River, Tombigbee River)

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=30.814987,-87.93251&spn=0.314314,0.519791&t=h&z=11

Bear Lake

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=30.86381,-86.829758&spn=0.019635,0.032487&t=h&z=15

Hurricane Lake

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=30.940072,-86.759033&spn=0.019619,0.032487&t=h&z=15

Karick Lake 

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=30.896001,-86.643934&spn=0.019628,0.032487&t=h&z=15

Lake Jackson

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=30.996078,-86.327176&spn=0.019608,0.032487&t=h&z=15

Gantt Lake and Point A

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=31.412549,-86.454163&spn=0.156171,0.259895&t=h&z=12

Lake Frank Jackson

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=31.307595,-86.263618&spn=0.156345,0.259895&t=h&z=12

Choctawhatchee River/Black Creek

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=30.413743,-86.00956&spn=0.15781,0.259895&t=h&z=12

Deerpoint Lake

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=30.301612,-85.575428&spn=0.078995,0.129948&t=h&z=13

Apalachicola River Delta

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=29.857915,-85.088425&spn=0.317401,0.519791&t=h&z=11

Lake Seminole

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=30.773404,-84.826469&spn=0.157225,0.259895&t=h&z=12

Lake Talquin

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=30.436538,-84.570007&spn=0.157773,0.259895&t=h&z=12

Lake Victor

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=30.9492,-85.895963&spn=0.019617,0.032487&t=h&z=15

Lakes Juniper/King/Holley

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=30.771782,-86.152382&spn=0.078614,0.129948&t=h&z=13


----------



## Bo Keifus

Thanks yall! It looks like ill be busy for a while checking these new places out


----------



## screwballl

Wirelessly posted

straight north of Pensacola is also Lake Stone off 29. 

Karick is decent but everyone keeps everything there so the bass tend to always be in the 10-14” range, they don\'t get much chance to grow bigger.

Bear is decent too, 10-16” is normal. They had a dam break a few years ago so the stocked bass haven\'t had much chance to grow up yet.

Hurricane is a bit bigger and more off the main roads so the bass there can get quite a bit bigger. 2 Summers ago I saw a guy pull in a bass that measured 23” and weighed 8.4 lbs. (& yes he released it). That is the exception but they are there.

Lake Victor has a small private campground right next to the lake and had been known to have some massive bass +10 lb range. They also have a good population of larger bluegill and crappie.

Lake Seminole is used for professional tournaments all the time so the bass fishing use usually decent there. We love camping at Three River Campground (FL side).

My brother in law fishes Blackwater and Yellow rivers (inland) all the time and always does good with largemouth and stripers


----------



## SpeckWrecker

swamphouse down from jims


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock

*Try here*

You could try here, no sorry it's just a picture from when I was a kid. Been there a hundred times since. Sometimes almost this good. Jigger pole with a pork rind, no worms, no crank baits, just pork rind.


----------

